# Cars and Licenses



## mayagoforth

I have lived in MX for four years, and I have an FM3 and may get an FM2. My US driver's license expired. Since I have no plans to live in the U.S. (just visit a couple of times a year), I obtained a MX driver's license (yes, I actually took it and passed; no coyotes for me!). I want to buy a new car, but apparently buying a MX car is not recommended. My questions are: (1) Can I buy a car in the U.S. (cash) and bring it back to MX using my MX driver's license but no American license or (2) if I buy in MX (cash), can I enter the US with appropriate documents and just a MX driver's license or, as a U.S. citizen, do I HAVE TO have a American license (I don't have a home in the U.S.; I visit my sons who live in two different states). Thanks for any advice! Maya


----------



## RVGRINGO

You may drive any properly registered car in either Mexico or the USA with either a US or Mexican driver's license. In fact, we have both US and Mexican driver's licenses ourselves and also have a US plated vehicle as well as an Jalisco registered vehicle. It is actually easier to drive the Mexican car in the USA because there is no need to stop for an auto importation sticker and that is one less expense.
If stopped in the USA, show your Mexican license and your FM3. You might be less likely to get a ticket. In Mexico, we show the US license just in case they want to keep it. You can get a replacement for a 'lost license'. So, when in the USA, try to get another US license if you can.
Welcome to the forum. I hope you find it useful and that you, in turn, can pass on your experiences to others.


----------



## HolyMole

*Driver's licenses - address of record?*



RVGRINGO said:


> You may drive any properly registered car in either Mexico or the USA with either a US or Mexican driver's license. In fact, we have both US and Mexican driver's licenses ourselves and also have a US plated vehicle as well as an Jalisco registered vehicle. It is actually easier to drive the Mexican car in the USA because there is no need to stop for an auto importation sticker and that is one less expense.
> If stopped in the USA, show your Mexican license and your FM3. You might be less likely to get a ticket. In Mexico, we show the US license just in case they want to keep it. You can get a replacement for a 'lost license'. So, when in the USA, try to get another US license if you can.......


If an expat resides full-time in Mexico:

-----what address do you show on your US (or Canadian) driver's license?
-----how do you get US (or Canadian) tags/plates/registration on a car if you 
don't reside in the US or Canada?


----------



## f3drivr

RVGRINGO said:


> You may drive any properly registered car in either Mexico or the USA with either a US or Mexican driver's license. In fact, we have both US and Mexican driver's licenses ourselves and also have a US plated vehicle as well as an Jalisco registered vehicle. It is actually easier to drive the Mexican car in the USA because there is no need to stop for an auto importation sticker and that is one less expense.
> If stopped in the USA, show your Mexican license and your FM3. You might be less likely to get a ticket. In Mexico, we show the US license just in case they want to keep it. You can get a replacement for a 'lost license'. So, when in the USA, try to get another US license if you can.
> Welcome to the forum. I hope you find it useful and that you, in turn, can pass on your experiences to others.


How expensive is the insurance to drive your Mexican Plated Vehicle NOB?


----------



## RVGRINGO

HolyMole said:


> If an expat resides full-time in Mexico:
> 
> -----what address do you show on your US (or Canadian) driver's license?
> -----how do you get US (or Canadian) tags/plates/registration on a car if you
> don't reside in the US or Canada?


We have Texas driver's licenses. That state allows you to have a mailing address separate from your actual address. So, we actually have a TX license with our Mexican address; believe it or not.
There are ways to get certain counties in certain states to issue a title and registration for a vehicle not used in that state, and for an owner with a US Social Security number and an address in another state. We do have a US address through a mail forwarding service. We just got renewal stickers last week, as a matter of fact.


----------



## RVGRINGO

f3drivr said:


> How expensive is the insurance to drive your Mexican Plated Vehicle NOB?


It has been a couple of years since we did that, but it was about $95 USD for a short term liability policy; one or two months, if my memory is accurate. It would be the same for our US plated vehicle, since it only carries Mexican insurance (full coverage) and hasn't been out of Mexico for five years.


----------



## makaloco

mayagoforth said:


> I want to buy a new car, but apparently buying a MX car is not recommended.


Why would buying a Mexican car not be recommended? It seems like the best way to go for your situation (not planning to live in the US) and is pretty hassle-free.


----------



## RVGRINGO

At present, the insurance and taxes* on a car from the US are less than a Mexican vehicle. However, if intending to become inmigrado or naturalized, one would have to remove that foreign car from Mexico and purchase a Mexican vehicle. That might entail a loss; at least an inconvenience.
*10% 'tenencia' tax on new cars for ten years, payable each year on the current value.
On the other hand, one could purchase a ten year old Mexican car in good condition, or restorable, and avoid that tax entirely. I think that it does not apply to pick-up trucks, so that is an option for a new vehicle; perhaps a small four door short bed pick-up as a good all purpose vehicle.


----------



## makaloco

RVGRINGO said:


> You may drive any properly registered car in either Mexico or the USA with either a US or Mexican driver's license.


This must vary by location, because here (La Paz, BCS) a foreign driver's license can be used only to drive a car plated in the same country. The restriction is written in the "ley de tránsito". Don't know about driving a foreign-plated car with a Mexican license.


----------



## RVGRINGO

You make a very good point, Macaloco. We have used the term 'Mexican driver's license' or 'US driver's license' too loosely; such things don't actually exist. Licenses are issued by individual states in both the US and Mexico. As such, you are correct in indicating that one should look to the laws of the state in question for details which may differ.
Thanks for pointing that out.


----------



## RayS

Does someone have the link for South Dakota plates, I had it at one time but lost it?


----------



## RVGRINGO

There is no 'link for South Dakota plates'. So, please don't try to register your vehicle via the South Dakota DMV website; it won't work and you could create a problem for others. There is only one county which accommodates us and only one very specific way to get it done. It will require that you have a Social Security number and a mailing address in the USA. If you are ready to change your title to SD, send me a PM and I will give you the details.


----------



## G.Bledsoe

Maya wrote: "I want to buy a new car, but apparently buying a MX car is not recommended. My questions are: (1) Can I buy a car in the U.S. (cash) and bring it back to MX using my MX driver's license but no American license or (2) if I buy in MX (cash), can I enter the US with appropriate documents and just a MX driver's license or, as a U.S. citizen, do I HAVE TO have a American license (I don't have a home in the U.S.; I visit my sons who live in two different states). Thanks for any advice! Maya"

Maya: I think you have received some good answers to your basic questions. In summary, they were: #1 -- is yes, you may buy a car in the US with a Mexican driver's license, and #2 -- is yes, you may drive a Mexican registered car--with current registration--in the USA with a Mexican driver's license, proof of U.S. insurance, and proof of residency.

About the suggestion of buying an old US car or truck to bring into Mexico and have it registered, this option is only open to Mexican citizens, who may bring a 10+ year old pickup into the interior of the country after paying taxes on it based on the NADA value and import fees on both sides of the border. Mexican citizens who live in the border zone, however, may bring in cars, SUVs, and pickup trucks more than four years old and less than $12,000 in value via the same process.

My question is: if an American expat (living in Mexico on a FM2 or 3 and a U.S. driver's license) may buy a used or new car in Mexico, does ownership of this Mexican vehicle reduce their ability to bring in one (additional) vehicle registered in the US?


----------



## RVGRINGO

"My question is: if an American expat (living in Mexico on a FM2 or 3 and a U.S. driver's license) may buy a used or new car in Mexico, does ownership of this Mexican vehicle reduce their ability to bring in one (additional) vehicle registered in the US?"

You may own as many Mexican vehicles as you wish, but only one from the USA, Canada, etc. No matter if you own a mexican vehicle or not, you are restricted to ONLY ONE, foreign plated vehicle per person as long as your immigration status (FM3/2) remains valid. You must eventually remove that vehicle from Mexico, even if it doesn't run, when your immigration status is about to lapse. When you get your 'importada temporal', you sign a bond to that effect. There are fines and penalties if you violate that bond. Selling a foreign plated car in Mexico is prohibited.


----------



## G.Bledsoe

RVGRINGO said:


> "My question is: if an American expat (living in Mexico on a FM2 or 3 and a U.S. driver's license) may buy a used or new car in Mexico, does ownership of this Mexican vehicle reduce their ability to bring in one (additional) vehicle registered in the US?"
> 
> You may own as many Mexican vehicles as you wish, but only one from the USA, Canada, etc. No matter if you own a mexican vehicle or not, you are restricted to ONLY ONE, foreign plated vehicle per person as long as your immigration status (FM3/2) remains valid. You must eventually remove that vehicle from Mexico, even if it doesn't run, when your immigration status is about to lapse. When you get your 'importada temporal', you sign a bond to that effect. There are fines and penalties if you violate that bond. Selling a foreign plated car in Mexico is prohibited.


A follow up: from what is said above in this string, may I assume that you need a Mexican driver's license, not a US license, to drive a car with Mexican registration and plates?


----------



## RVGRINGO

That will depend upon the Mexican state in which you reside and/or the US state in which you might drive your Mexican car. See previous posts in this thread. We have licenses from Texas and Jalisco and drive vehicles registered in SD and Jalisco. Never have had a problem with either car in either country.


----------



## G.Bledsoe

We're building a house in San Miguel de Allende, so will check with people down there about what Guanajuato requires. I have also advised gringos to bring a duplicate of their US driver's license to surrender to the policia. 

I just assumed that, if I am driving a car with Mexican plates that is registered in my name, the local cops or Federales would expect me to have a Mexican driver's license, but maybe not with a FM 2/3.

We need a sticky dedicated to car importation and ownership questions.


----------



## RVGRINGO

Good idea. It is now 'stuck'.

Remember that local 'traficos' do not have the authority to ask for your immigration documents or the importation documents for your vehicle. Their only authority is with traffic matters.
Federales may as to see either of those documents.
Aduana may ask to see the importation documents.
Immigration may ask to see your immigration documents.
There is little 'cross-over' and less cooperation between agencies.


----------



## bigmutt

no one seems to have fully answered question #1 in the original post: 
(1) Can I buy a car in the U.S. (cash) and bring it back to MX using my MX driver's license but no American license? 
The answer as I understand the requirements of temporary importation is: No

(not unless you permanently import it, that is)


----------



## RVGRINGO

I don't know the answer to that question. Perhaps you could ask Mexican Customs/Bancercito at the border or at your nearest Mexican international airport, etc.


----------



## BryansRose

Same subject, different question. 

I've recently moved to San Luis Potosi and have my FM-3. My license plates are expiring in June, and I'm having trouble getting them renewed because I don't have a residence in the state. My car is only 4 years old, so registering it here would be costly.

A friend here said I don't need to have the car registered unless I plan on driving back into the US, which I don't. Is this true? Would I be okay on expired plates?


----------



## RVGRINGO

It is true that one should have the vehicle currently registered somewhere. That said, many do drive with expired US plates in Mexico and enforcement is lax, insurance sellers don't seem to care, etc. This has nothing to do with your 'importada temporal' or your FM3, which must both remain in effect for you and the car to stay in Mexico.
Remember, that you must eventually remove the imported vehicle from Mexico and will have to have it currently registered in the USA in order to drive it there without being ticketed or possibly having insurance invalidated. Look into getting a US address through friend, family or a mailing service.


----------



## BryansRose

Thanks for your reply. I was not aware that I had to someday take my car out of Mexico. Could you explain this please? I had not planned on ever going back to the US with my car.


----------



## RVGRINGO

Yes, you must remove the car from Mexico eventually; unless you manage to nationalize it, a difficult and rather expensive process, which the government seems to be curtailing.
When you bring your car to Mexico, you do so on an 'Importada Temporal' (Temporary Importation) and you have signed and posted a bond with your credit card guaranteeing that you will remove the vehicle from Mexico whenever your immigration status ends. You may not ever sell that vehicle in Mexico; not even for parts if you wreck it. Should you do so illegally, and should the car ever be used in a crime, cause damage or kill someone, you would be traced through the VIN and remain responsible; even though it might have been sold ten times over. Mexican jails and prisons aren't nice. In fact, if your car is stolen you will still face those same problems and cannot ever bring a replacement into Mexico. That's the way it is and that's what you agree to when you bring your car to Mexico and sign on the dotted line. So, if you intend to remain in Mexico 'forever' and don't want the possible problem of having to remove an aged wreck from the country by truck, you might want to consider not bringing a foreign plated vehicle to Mexico and buying a car here. There are dealers in all of the major cities for new models as well as reliable used cars with good titles.


----------



## BryansRose

Thanks for the explanation. 

So, since I'm already here with my car, the best idea seems to be that I should keep up a valid registration in the US. And if and when I want to replace the car, I drive back to the US, sell it, rent a car and drive back down, and buy Mexican and at last register it down here. Or buy US and go through the whole temporary importation thing again. 

Whew!


----------



## G.Bledsoe

*Clarification*



RVGRINGO said:


> Yes, you must remove the car from Mexico eventually.
> 
> If you brought a car into Mexico on FM2/3 visa, it can stay in Mexico as long as you renew your visa, since the car's temporary importation permit is linked to your visa. When you renew your visa, the car's permit is renewed. That process can can go on for many years.
> 
> But "eventually" you may want or need to replace your car for whatever reason -- engine failure, accident, etc. In that case, you would have to return the car or what's left to the border and have the permit cleared, before you could replace it with another car from the U.S.
> 
> If your car is ever destoyed, just make sure that you bring the VIN and the windshield with the sticker attached to the border. If you are in a serious accident in Mexico or your car catches on fire, make sure you get a police report and plenty of photos to prove that the car was destroyed. With the help of a Mexican attorney, the permit can be cleared.
> 
> My friends in SMA have a private mail service P.O. box in Laredo, Texas, and maintain the registration on their vehicles through that address. I would recommend that you continue to have the car registered in the U.S. Even California allows people from outside the state and country to have a car registered here. It's more expensive than other states, but it works.


----------



## BryansRose

Thanks. 

I have a mail service in the Illinois, but it seems that senders (like my bank, and apparently the DMV) can request that mail not be forwarded to a mail service, and it just gets returned to sender. Maybe before it expires, I'll drive up to Laredo and get an address at a mail service and register my car there. 

Thanks again for the replies. This is such a murky area.


----------



## G.Bledsoe

BryansRose said:


> Thanks.
> 
> I have a mail service in the Illinois, but it seems that senders (like my bank, and apparently the DMV) can request that mail not be forwarded to a mail service, and it just gets returned to sender. Maybe before it expires, I'll drive up to Laredo and get an address at a mail service and register my car there.
> 
> Thanks again for the replies. This is such a murky area.


Yes, it is a murky area. It's too bad that the US and Mexico cannot agree to abide by that part of NAFTA that called for free trade in automobiles across the border by 2007, then we would not have worry about these things. Things are scheduled to change in 2010, but I suspect that the Mexican car manufacturers will get NAFTA postponed again.

My Mexican friends tell me that US cars more than 30 years old may be imported by paying customs fees and taxes. I will test that proposition soon.


----------



## HolyMole

RVGRINGO said:


> Yes, you must remove the car from Mexico eventually unless you manage to nationalize it, a difficult and rather expensive process, which the government seems to be curtailing.
> When you bring your car to Mexico, you do so on an 'Importada Temporal' (Temporary Importation) and you have signed and posted a bond with your credit card guaranteeing that you will remove the vehicle from Mexico whenever your immigration status ends. You may not ever sell that vehicle in Mexico; not even for parts if you wreck it. Should you do so illegally, and should the car ever be used in a crime, cause damage or kill someone, you would be traced through the VIN and remain responsible; even though it might have been sold ten times over. Mexican jails and prisons aren't nice. In fact, if your car is stolen you will still face those same problems and cannot ever bring a replacement into Mexico. That's the way it is and that's what you agree to when you bring your car to Mexico and sign on the dotted line..................


Some clarification: As posted previously, my car was stolen in Mexico and found a couple of days later, damaged beyond repair. My Mexican insurance company eventually, (7 months later), settled on a "write-off" value, but would offer no assistance with the question of what to do about the temporary import permit under which the vehicle had entered Mexico....it was my responsibility.
Fortunately, I had all documentation, including photos. After 18 months and three letters to Mexican Customs in Mexico City, I eventually was issued a cancellation of the import permit. 
Hopefully, when we go back to Mexico in November (with another vehicle, obviously), we won't have any problems.
Note that we did try to enter Mexico with our "new" vehicle about a year after the 1st one was stolen....and before I had straightened out the original problem....and the computer "caught me": I could not import another vehicle because the computer said I still had that 1st one in Mexico. Fortunately, our vehicles are always registered in both mine and my wife's name, so we were allowed to bring that 2nd vehicle into Mexico under her name.


----------



## RVGRINGO

NOTE: You cannot bring a rented vehicle, even a UHaul, into Mexico. So, if you were to drive a US plated vehicle to the USA to sell it, scrap it or give it away, you would have to come back to your home in Mexico by bus or plane to buy your car here.
NAFTA agreements on cars seem to apply to importing and exporting manufacturing or dealer organizations, not individuals. Remember, many 'American cars' are actually made in Mexico and Canada. Still, an individual can't simply import one of them to the USA. In fact, there are many models sold in Canada or Mexico which aren't available in the USA and have different content for their own markets. It is complicated and very few expats try to import vehicles from elsewhere. A friend, who had to move back to Florida, just sold his Mexican plated 2004 Nissan Platina and is having to drive his old 1982 Chevrolet guzzler with, failed AC, out of Mexico next week. They plan to abandon it or give it to charity as soon as they get Mexican Customs to remove the sticker and issue the receipt, then cross the border and take a bus from Texas to Florida. They couldn't abandon it in Mexico for fear of the various consequences and the fact that they might want to return one day.


----------



## BryansRose

Thanks for that clarification regarding renting a car in the US to drive back to SLP. 

This whole car thing is strange. I think of my car as just another posession, like my clothes, or my TV, or my bed. All my household goods are coming in, with no need to "return" them all to the US at some point. I wonder why cars are different?


----------



## RVGRINGO

Cars are 'big ticket' items and Mexico is an automobile manufacturing country. So, those industries and the automobile dealers have an interest in protecting their market. They also have a lot of economic and political clout.
Frankly, my personal view on bringing furniture and appliances to Mexico is that it is "bringing coals to Newcastle" and a great waste of money, since everything is available here and shipping will cost over a dollar a pound. A few selected items, yes. A whole household.....not something I recommend; especially large appliances or any that generate heat. No electric driers, crock pots, toaster ovens, pottery kilns, electric heaters, etc. Your electric bills will be unbelievably high if you use them.


----------



## BryansRose

Okay, I see, about protecting manufacturing interests. 

And I agree, bringing everything with you is not a great idea. I am partial to my own bed, and the cost of replacing two pianos would cost almost as much as the whole move, so I have some things on their way down. 

What you said about electrical appliances -- I think that goes along with what BajaGringo said about how you have to "erase the board" when you come down here. If you expect it to be just like living in the US, you probably won't be happy. Since I am lucky enough not to have to work, I can take the time to cook from scratch, and I use foods native to the area. That eliminates a lot of the "need" for kitchen appliances. I must admit, though, I am addicted to microwave ovens, so that is one thing that I purchased here. That and a washing machine. No dryer.


----------



## G.Bledsoe

*Rental Cars*



RVGRINGO said:


> NOTE: You cannot bring a rented vehicle, even a UHaul, into Mexico. So, if you were to drive a US plated vehicle to the USA to sell it, scrap it or give it away, you would have to come back to your home in Mexico by bus or plane to buy your car here.
> NAFTA agreements on cars seem to apply to importing and exporting manufacturing or dealer organizations, not individuals. Remember, many 'American cars' are actually made in Mexico and Canada. Still, an individual can't simply import one of them to the USA. In fact, there are many models sold in Canada or Mexico which aren't available in the USA and have different content for their own markets. It is complicated and very few expats try to import vehicles from elsewhere. A friend, who had to move back to Florida, just sold his Mexican plated 2004 Nissan Platina and is having to drive his old 1982 Chevrolet guzzler with, failed AC, out of Mexico next week. They plan to abandon it or give it to charity as soon as they get Mexican Customs to remove the sticker and issue the receipt, then cross the border and take a bus from Texas to Florida. They couldn't abandon it in Mexico for fear of the various consequences and the fact that they might want to return one day.


Almost all car rental companies in the US do not allow their cars to be taken across the border. However, there are smaller, indepedent companies that do rent cars and small trucks and allow them to be taken over the border. (We regularly rent vans in Ft. Worth for our race in Mexico.) Thus you may bring a rental car into Mexico on a tourist sticker, if you have nortarized permission from the rental company. Even though the vehicle is not yours, you are solely responsible for getting it back out of the country.

If you have a leased car or a car with a bank lien on it, you must also have written permission from the lease or finance company to bring it into Mexico.

Regarding NAFTA, at least my Mexican friends look forward to the day they can go to the US and buy a car. Right now, the only thing they can do south of the border zone is to buy a pick-up truck that is 10 years old. But they have to spend three days at the border to export it from the States, and then another day to import it into Mexico.

I do not know if the full implementation of NAFTA in this area will eliminate the controls on cars brought into Mexican by US tourists and expats. I hope so.

The New Mexico Boarder Authority (Santa Teresa) has some good information on all of this on its web site.

Yes, many of the cars made in Mexico cannot be registered in the US. But we have established the fact that they can be driven in the US with Mexican tags for a period of time. I have had two Chevy/GMC trucks made in Silao for the US market, and they have been excellent.

BTW, I am sure that some car lot in Laredo will give them $50 or more for the '82Chevy. Regardless, they should remove the tags, if they abandon it in a public parking lot.


----------



## G.Bledsoe

*Why are cars different.*



BryansRose said:


> Thanks for that clarification regarding renting a car in the US to drive back to SLP.
> 
> This whole car thing is strange. I think of my car as just another posession, like my clothes, or my TV, or my bed. All my household goods are coming in, with no need to "return" them all to the US at some point. I wonder why cars are different?


The control of US vechicles brought into Mexico serves two significant purposes.

For Mexico, it helps to protect their car manufacturing industry by keeping cheaper, used US cars out.

For the US, it helps to reduce the number of stolen vehicles going into Mexico.

You may remember that about 10 years ago, it turned out that the Mexican police in Tijuana were actually riding around in vehicles stolen in the US.

So, the system of tramites (temporary importation) serves the interests of both countries. 

The manufacturing lobby in Mexico is very strong. The full implementation of NAFTA in the areas has alreday been delayed twice. As said earlier, the most recent delay is supposed to expire next year.


----------



## TransAmericas

RVGRINGO said:


> There is no 'link for South Dakota plates'. So, please don't try to register your vehicle via the South Dakota DMV website; it won't work and you could create a problem for others. There is only one county which accommodates us and only one very specific way to get it done. It will require that you have a Social Security number and a mailing address in the USA. If you are ready to change your title to SD, send me a PM and I will give you the details.


Hi RVGringo,
Trying to PM you regarding this post, but I don't see the option. we are on a several year road trip through North, Central & South America (trans-americas. com) and we are currently in your town staying with friends in Ajijic. As we are moving slower than expected, our registration (NJ) will run out long before we return and NJ is difficult w/ renewals if not present as there is a required inspection. Here in Ajijic I've noticed so many SD plates and I was told that its easy for registrations while living (or in our case traveling) abroad, but nobody seems to know the details. Before we head further south, our visa expires in 2 weeks and we need to make a run up north so I wanted to sort out a registration that will work for us over the next 3+ years.

Hoping you could shed some light on this topic. 
Thanks,
Eric


----------



## G.Bledsoe

*Registration*



TransAmericas said:


> Hi RVGringo,
> Trying to PM you regarding this post, but I don't see the option. we are on a several year road trip through North, Central & South America (trans-americas. com) and we are currently in your town staying with friends in Ajijic. As we are moving slower than expected, our registration (NJ) will run out long before we return and NJ is difficult w/ renewals if not present as there is a required inspection. Here in Ajijic I've noticed so many SD plates and I was told that its easy for registrations while living (or in our case traveling) abroad, but nobody seems to know the details. Before we head further south, our visa expires in 2 weeks and we need to make a run up north so I wanted to sort out a registration that will work for us over the next 3+ years.
> 
> Hoping you could shed some light on this topic.
> Thanks,
> Eric


Why not register the car in Texas?


----------



## mexliving

*fmt*

you can get an extention on your mexico fmt tourist visa from the imigration office..... usually 2 to 4 weeks.... then a couple of days before you make your drive out of the country you go to the SAT office and get a written document stating your departing mexico (no charge)


----------



## RVGRINGO

If you can establish an address in Texas, you could register there.


----------



## G.Bledsoe

Many of my friends in San Miguel de Allende have a private PO box address in Laredo, Texas, a service that carries their U.S. mail down to San Miguel daily. The expats around Lake Chapala must have the same. I do not know if this address is acceptable to the Texas DMV, nor do I know if you must estbalish residence in Texas to register a car there. I think you can just walk into the DMV and register a car there. I do not know if an address in Mexico will work.


----------



## BryansRose

G.Bledsoe said:


> Many of my friends in San Miguel de Allende have a private PO box address in Laredo, Texas, a service that carries their U.S. mail down to San Miguel daily. The expats around Lake Chapala must have the same. I do not know if this address is acceptable to the Texas DMV, nor do I know if you must estbalish residence in Texas to register a car there. I think you can just walk into the DMV and register a car there. I do not know if an address in Mexico will work.


Would it be possible for you to find out from a friend what the exact address of the service in Laredo is?? Long-term, I think this is going to be the solution for me, and it would be good to know a reputable service for next time I go up to Laredo. 

Thanks.


----------



## G.Bledsoe

*Mail Service in Laredo*



BryansRose said:


> Would it be possible for you to find out from a friend what the exact address of the service in Laredo is?? Long-term, I think this is going to be the solution for me, and it would be good to know a reputable service for next time I go up to Laredo.
> 
> Thanks.



Click on ::::::: La Conexion, San Miguel de Allende :::::::

The address in Laredo is on their home page.


----------



## G.Bledsoe

The same type of service may be available in the Lake Chapala area. Try:

Sol y Luna. | Mail.


----------



## RVGRINGO

There are three such services at Lake Chapala, all with addresses in Laredo, TX.
Mail Boxes Etc.
Sol y Luna
Handymail
So, if you are living at Lake Chapala, they can help. I think MBE is the only franchise with other locations, such as Guadalajara, in Mexico.


----------



## BryansRose

Thank you both!


----------



## Sisalena

I'm not sure if this is the right place for this post, or if I should start a new thread. I'm living near Merida, Yucatan, and lately when we drive into the city to do our bi-weekly shopping, I've been getting stopped by the police because there's no front license plate on my truck. The truck is plated from the state of Georgia, which only requires a back license plate. So far, I have been able to explain this to the police officers who have stopped us, but I'm afraid that one day I'll run across a "hard a$$", and I just don't want the hassle. The last time, the policeman said something about an official paper stating there's only one tag required. I had no idea what he was talking about, as we've been living here for 3 years without any problems. But since those 11 men were beheaded near Merida, the police presence on all roads entering Merida have increased, and it's getting to where I dread driving in there. I tried looking on the Georgia State website, but couldn't find anything that explains their one-tag requirement. I did find one website that shows the various U. S. states that only require one tag. I'm going to print it out and take it with me when I go to town next time, but since it's in English, don't know how much help it would be. Can anyone help?


----------



## RVGRINGO

Consider this option: Remove your rear plate and have it copied on a color copy machine. Ask the papeleria to laminate the copy. buy a license plate frame and cover with plastic and install that one on the front. It might be a good idea to write 'copy' and 'copia' on each end before laminating, to avoid suspicion of forgery. It should pass the 10 foot test. Do carry that list of states that require only one tag.


----------



## bournemouth

RVGRINGO said:


> Consider this option: Remove your rear plate and have it copied on a color copy machine. Ask the papeleria to laminate the copy. buy a license plate frame and cover with plastic and install that one on the front. It might be a good idea to write 'copy' and 'copia' on each end before laminating, to avoid suspicion of forgery. It should pass the 10 foot test. Do carry that list of states that require only one tag.


Our solution to this problem has been to buy a plate declaring us to be Arizona Diamondback fans - never been to a game - but it looks like a plate from the distance. Travelling north to Texas from our area, we were stopped all the time because of no front plate. Travelling north to Arizona, there does not seem to be the same problem as we assume the police/military have become acustomed to the fact that some vehicles have no front plates.

I think, in fact, that there is something buried in the legal code that says that what is custom in your home country is accepted here but it will be hard to dig out.


----------



## Sisalena

Thank you both for the good advice. I have also thought about taking the tag off of my trailer and putting it on the front of my truck, but was afraid they might notice it was a different number than the one on the back, which could cause even more problems. But it's also from Georgia, so maybe they wouldn't. I'm going to use a web translator to translate that page I found on the internet with the listing of states that only require one tag, and be sure and take it with me when I drive into Merida. Thanks again for the great advice and prompt replies.


----------



## Rodrigo84

My cousin had that issue as he had just a Florida plate and later a South Carolina plate (rear plate only states), and had to get a legal order (known as a constancia) from a local civic judge (juez civico) stating this was so. The local police seemed to think that because Texas had front and rear plates, everyone in the U.S. had front and rear plates.


----------



## HolyMole

Rodrigo84 said:


> My cousin had that issue as he had just a Florida plate and later a South Carolina plate (rear plate only states), and had to get a legal order (known as a constancia) from a local civic judge (juez civico) stating this was so. The local police seemed to think that because Texas had front and rear plates, everyone in the U.S. had front and rear plates.


Back in 1967 we lived in Quebec, which had only rear license plates. However, that year, to advertise EXPO 67, Quebec issued front license plates with EXPO 67 in large letters.
That summer we got a parking ticket in Boston. Since the ticket listed our plate number as " EXPO 67", we didn't bother paying it. I can imagine hundreds of unpaid parking tickets that summer in Boston, all incurred by the same deadbeat with the Quebec plate # EXPO 67.


----------



## BradShoe

I have followed this and some other threads with great interest and appreciation for the information I've found. I'm looking for advise and to see if I understand everything I've read. First I still live NOB and own a house in the Chapala area - we have it rented out. We plan to move full time to Chapala within the next couple of years. We currently own a way-too-large truck that we plan to sell and buy something more appropriate for living and driving especially around Ajijic. I've decided that rather than bring a US car into Mexico, I'd rather buy a car in Mexico and register it there knowing I can drive it NOB with proper insurance. What I think I understand is I need my FM?, proof of residence and Mexican drivers license to buy a car in Mexico. Since I own a house I'm assuming I can come up with enough documentation to show residency. I have yet to apply for my FM-2 (my current plan) and wonder how long that process takes and can I attain it without actually living full time in Mexico. It also sounds like acquiring a drivers license requires both residence and FM-2 as well.

We travel to Chapala whenever we can. My thoughts have been to work on each of these items as I can until we can finally fly down and buy a car to have there and be able to drive back and forth until we'll be able to finally move there permanently. Any input would be appreciated.

Brad


----------



## BryansRose

I'm sure RVGringo can answer this better, or others here too. But one thing, if you want to get an FM-2, you can't leave Mexico for 5 years. An FM-3 allows you to travel back and forth to the US. 

I"m not sure what you need to buy a car here. I'm sure you'll see some more replies soon.


----------



## RVGRINGO

The FM2 does have a 'time out of Mexico' restriction during a five year period; I think it is something like 180 days, though I'm not certain of that detail. An FM3 would be better for your purpose and you could convert to an FM2 when you move permanently. Meanwhile, your US driver's license, passport, FM3 and proof of residence in the form of CFE or phone bills will be all you need to buy and register a vehicle. Of course, you will have to be in Mexico at renewal time for the FM3 each year and car registration renewals can be done anytime in December and January for a small discount. You may then have to wait and go back a few times until your stickers actually arrive. You already know about the 'predial' and water bills on your property.


----------



## G.Bledsoe

BTW: The California Highway Patrol likes front tags because they will reflect radar better. 

Maybe some enterprising soul -- like Texas prison warden -- will start making duplicates of other state's tags for our use in Mexico. LOL.

Maybe the best option is to register our cars in Texas. You can use a PO Box as an address.


----------



## mexliving

*front plate/fm3*

lane:
if your state does not issue a front license plate, make a color copy and get a clear plastic plate cover and mount on the front of your car/truck. this will help eliminate getting stopped at the check points.

you can get an fm3 in the usa at your local mexican cou. office. its a 2 time visit but will take 1st visit to get information on all documents you need ..... then you turn in documents and get a return date to pick up your fm3.


----------



## bournemouth

mexliving said:


> lane:
> if your state does not issue a front license plate, make a color copy and get a clear plastic plate cover and mount on the front of your car/truck. this will help eliminate getting stopped at the check points.
> 
> you can get an fm3 in the usa at your local mexican cou. office. its a 2 time visit but will take 1st visit to get information on all documents you need ..... then you turn in documents and get a return date to pick up your fm3.


That is a good idea BUT there was a recent story in either the Guadalajara Reporter or The News of a missionary family doing that somewhere in the north of Mexico and being charged with having fraudulent plates plus other charges. We added a vanity type of plate to our vehicle which will pass from a distance at check points.


----------



## floridagal

I just found an interesting site related to this post...
License Plates Custom, License Plates Personalized, Vanity Plate

The problem is they add sales tax if you live in FL and $6.00 so it's nearly $40 by the time you get your custom tag... they are kind of nice though and might pay for themselves in less stops by the policia.

I just found another one that gives f'ree shipping with your $24.95 order and charges Fl residents sales tax (that's normal) as well and it's here: http://www.customlicenseplates.com

Hope it helps someone out.


----------



## G.Bledsoe

*Faux Tags*



floridagal said:


> I just found an interesting site related to this post...
> License Plates Custom, License Plates Personalized, Vanity Plate
> 
> The problem is they add sales tax if you live in FL and $6.00 so it's nearly $40 by the time you get your custom tag... they are kind of nice though and might pay for themselves in less stops by the policia.
> 
> I just found another one that gives f'ree shipping with your $24.95 order and charges Fl residents sales tax (that's normal) as well and it's here: Custom License Plates, Vanity License Plates
> 
> Hope it helps someone out.


Those state replica tags would probably work. In California we have a front tag (or we are supposed to have one) but there is no annual sticker on it. The policia probably could not tell the difference.

BTW, all front tags should be protected by a metal frame and covered with transpant plastic or lexan to protect the paint fro abrasion. In fact, you can buy plastic covers that shield the numbers from photo cops, too. Not legal in some states.


----------



## floridagal

They looked like they might work - at least hold off on a few extra stops by uneducated but dedicated policemen.

Wow - guess there's a market for just about anything whether legal or not... good tip on protecting the front plate tho - since it's got a better chance of getting hit by every bug, bit of tar, rocks, etc that you encounter.


----------



## floridagal

A quick addendum -- I went ahead and bought the vanity plate for the front (even though my silly van has no front plate bracket or screw holes -- huh?) and now will find the rest of what I need to install it.

I got it at Custom License Plates, Vanity License Plates and it comes with the clear protector, a shiny silver-colored frame, an aluminum back plate and the vanity plate. Pretty slick, really... and customer service actually answers emails. ) So, get your front license vanity plates from a company that's been in business since 1985.

And no that isn't an affurl - just recommending a good product to fill a need.


----------



## G.Bledsoe

*Buying a Mexican Car*

Personally, I see nothing wrong in buying a Mexican car, as long as the buyer understands the down side: somewhat higher Mexican taxes, fewer safety features, and inadequate emissions equipment.

Mexican taxes on new cars are generally higher than U.S. taxes -- initially and for annual renewals. (I am not sure about used cars.) Mexican cars do not have many of the safety features or emissions equipment required on U.S. and Canadian cars, so they cannot be imported and registered north of the border. (I suppose retrofitting is an [expensive] option in some cases.)

Having Mexican tags on your car certainly helps it to blend in. U.S. tags are sometimes an advantage, as you say, but often they are a disadvantage, especially in larger cities where the transito police, especially in and around Mexico City, see financial opportunity in every foreign tag. Having Mexican tags also eliminates the annual or semi-annual rites of renewing the Mexican temporary car importation permits, especially if you drive into the U.S. often.

I suppose it is important to understand the different licensing and renewal requirements of each Mexican state and municipal government, too.

Bottom line? As long as the buyer understands that Mexican cars can be driven into, but not imported permanently to, the U.S. and Canada, should an ex-pat ever decide to return permanently north of the border, then there might be an overall, modest advantage to buying a Mexican car, new or used.


----------



## RVGRINGO

On emissions: You may be making some assumptions based on years past. Mexico city has very strict emissions laws and inspections, as does Jalisco and other states. Annual emission testing is required here in Jalisco.
I removed errors you posted regarding the 'importada temporal'. It need not be renewed for as long as your immigration status remains legal and the vehicle remains in Mexico. Should you drive out of Mexico, you must have the sticker removed by Aduana, obtain a receipt and get a new one when/if you return that vehicle to Mexico. This now applies for even a short shopping foray across the border and is starting to be enforced.


----------



## G.Bledsoe

*It is hard to argue with city hall*



RVGRINGO said:


> On emissions: You may be making some assumptions based on years past. Mexico city has very strict emissions laws and inspections, as does Jalisco and other states. Annual emission testing is required here in Jalisco.
> I removed errors you posted regarding the 'importada temporal'. It need not be renewed for as long as your immigration status remains legal and the vehicle remains in Mexico. Should you drive out of Mexico, you must have the sticker removed by Aduana, obtain a receipt and get a new one when/if you return that vehicle to Mexico. This now applies for even a short shopping foray across the border and is starting to be enforced.


I did not post anything containing errors about the importada temporal. I know the process inside and out.

And as I explained in an earlier post, I just had it confirmed in writing by the Mexican Government that you may re-enter the county multiple times on a tempory importation permit. Gads! Why stand in line twice at the border and pay $35 for a quick shopping trip?

Finally, how could your version of things it ever be enforced when Aduanas does not check your car when you exit the country for a quick shopping trip? 

I have tried to be polite, but I believe you are substituting your personal views for the actual law. I say, let people know the law -- along with the risks and advantages -- and let them decide. 

Yes, there is more tension along the border and the Mexican customs people are less willing to cut us much slack, but if you show them your green tremporary import permit, passport, and have the sticker on your car at the 30 KM checkpoint, they will let you drive back into the country.

And do not worry, a Mexican car will never pass smog in California in our lifetime.


----------



## RVGRINGO

Please share the written government document that permits multiple border crossings without removal of the 'importada temporal'. It is my understanding that removal is required and always has been, but seldom enforced. In any case, it is a good idea to have it removed. There are several folks who will recount their horror stories of what happens if your car is stolen or wrecked with the sticker but outside of Mexico; bad enough inside of Mexico.

You are right on the California smog tests but cars from other parts of the USA won't pass it either. I don't think we were discussing California, but the USA in general. The differences are sometimes silly: For example, the right mirror must be changed to one with the etched warning of size differences and the speedometer must be changed to read MPH instead of KPH (stickers won't do), sometimes signal lights must be changed from one color to another, etc. It all does gets pretty expensive to import a car built in Mexico or imported there from Europe or Asia, to the USA and in most cases it just isn't practical.


----------



## G.Bledsoe

*Importing and Exporting Autos*



RVGRINGO said:


> Please share the written government document that permits multiple border crossings without removal of the 'importada temporal'. It is my understanding that removal is required and always has been, but seldom enforced. In any case, it is a good idea to have it removed. There are several folks who will recount their horror stories of what happens if your car is stolen or wrecked with the sticker but outside of Mexico; bad enough inside of Mexico.
> 
> You are right on the California smog tests but cars from other parts of the USA won't pass it either. I don't think we were discussing California, but the USA in general. The differences are sometimes silly: For example, the right mirror must be changed to one with the etched warning of size differences and the speedometer must be changed to read MPH instead of KPH (stickers won't do), sometimes signal lights must be changed from one color to another, etc. It all does gets pretty expensive to import a car built in Mexico or imported there from Europe or Asia, to the USA and in most cases it just isn't practical.


To verify the multiple use concept for the temporary import vehicle permits, I emailed the offices of-the Banjercito in Mexico City. They responded by email the next day, affirming that one may cross the border multiple times with the same permit and car sticker; that it does have to be removed and surrendered when one leaves Mexico for a day or a week or two. Their email address can be found at banjercito.com.mx. (I have done this many, many times, so I am very familar with the process.)

As we have discussed before, the temporary import permit is linked to the car owner's FM-T, or FM-2/3 visa. The import permit is valid as long as the visa is valid, and is automatically renewed when one's visa is renewed. (When you drive into the country and get the FM-T visa, you may get it for up to six months. If you do that, your permit will be valid for six months, and you can use it for multiple exits and entries.) 

I agree that tourists who leave Mexico should stop at the border to surrender their import permit and sticker (for which they will be given a receipt). I always advice my racing buddies to surrender their car documents at the border, including their FM-T visas.

And I also understand that, if someone has a FM-2/3 visa and heads north for an extended stay, it might be better to surrender their car permit and sticker at the border, in case the vehicle is in a wreck or destroyed. 

But I did find out that there is a form and a procedure, involving the U.S. police, to clear a import permit from your record if your car is wrecked, so you may bring a replacement vehicle into Mexico. That process involves the Mexican Customs offices in Mexico City, who must authroize the Banjercito to clear the old permit from your record.

We certainly agree that Mexico is making progress in controlling car and truck pollution, and that we should support their efforts. 

Everyone in the US and Candada should be aware that you may obtain the temporary import permits for your vehicles by the internet and express mail by going to www.bancito.com.mx. They can do it in ten days for only $55.


----------



## HolyMole

*Temporary Import Permit Sticker: Which is it?*



G.Bledsoe said:


> To verify the multiple use concept for the temporary import vehicle permits, I emailed the offices of-the Banjercito in Mexico City. They responded by email the next day, affirming that one may cross the border multiple times with the same permit and car sticker; that it does have to be removed and surrendered when one leaves Mexico for a day or a week or two. Their email address can be found at banjercito.com.mx. (I have done this many, many times, so I am very familar with the process.)
> 
> Now I'm REALLY confused.
> 
> Should the above quote have read: ".......it does NOT have to be removed......." ?
> 
> Otherwise, the paragraph supports RVGRINGO's insistence that the sticker must be removed every time one's vehicle leaves Mexico.
> 
> And G. Bledsoe adding "....when one leaves Mexico for a day or a week or two" just adds to the confusion. From a Mexican customs/immigration/legal standpoint, the amount of time one intends to spend with their vehicle outside Mexico is immaterial.
> 
> So, bottom line, while everyone seems to agree that the temporary vehicle import permit is valid for as long as one's visa is valid,......be it an FMT, FM3 or FM2, (even though some Mexican police are apparently unaware or misinformed of this fact), .....it sounds like one is required to surrender their temporary vehicle import sticker every time one's vehicle leaves Mexico.....which presumably means that one will have to obtain a "new" sticker ....with the attendant fees....on re-entering Mexico.....even if that re-entry occurs during the period when one's visa is still valid.
> 
> Have I got it right?


----------



## RVGRINGO

That is exactly as I understand it; get the sticker removed by Aduana every time you exit Mexico. The following is from the government's customs website:
Cuando regrese al extranjero, cancele su permiso: 
• En los Módulos CIITEV de las aduanas de la frontera norte de México
When you return abroad, cancel your permit:
At the CIITEV customs stations at the northern border of Mexico
Note: if you forget, you can go to the nearest Mexican Consulate in the USA and turn in your permit and get the receipt there.


----------



## G.Bledsoe

*Correction*



HolyMole said:


> G.Bledsoe said:
> 
> 
> 
> To verify the multiple use concept for the temporary import vehicle permits, I emailed the offices of-the Banjercito in Mexico City. They responded by email the next day, affirming that one may cross the border multiple times with the same permit and car sticker; that it does have to be removed and surrendered when one leaves Mexico for a day or a week or two. Their email address can be found at banjercito.com.mx. (I have done this many, many times, so I am very familar with the process.)
> 
> Now I'm REALLY confused.
> 
> Should the above quote have read: ".......it does NOT have to be removed......." ?
> 
> Otherwise, the paragraph supports RVGRINGO's insistence that the sticker must be removed every time one's vehicle leaves Mexico.
> 
> And G. Bledsoe adding "....when one leaves Mexico for a day or a week or two" just adds to the confusion. From a Mexican customs/immigration/legal standpoint, the amount of time one intends to spend with their vehicle outside Mexico is immaterial.
> 
> So, bottom line, while everyone seems to agree that the temporary vehicle import permit is valid for as long as one's visa is valid,......be it an FMT, FM3 or FM2, (even though some Mexican police are apparently unaware or misinformed of this fact), .....it sounds like one is required to surrender their temporary vehicle import sticker every time one's vehicle leaves Mexico.....which presumably means that one will have to obtain a "new" sticker ....with the attendant fees....on re-entering Mexico.....even if that re-entry occurs during the period when one's visa is still valid.
> 
> Have I got it right?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are correct, the sentence above should have read, "it (the sticker) does NOT have to be removed."
> 
> Indeed, the permit and sticker are valid as long as your visa is valid.
> 
> So, LEGALLY there is no need to cancel the import permit and sticker each time you leave Mexico.
> 
> However, if you are returning to the US to buy a new car, you should cancel the permit and have them pull the sticker off before you leave. Then you can register your new car with the Banjercito and receive a new permit when you return.
> 
> Also, anyone with a tourist visa (FM-T) should cancel the permit and sticker when you leave the country and do not intend to return until after your visa expires. (You should also cancel your tourist visa when you leave the country, too. This is a new wrinkle and I am not sure of its implications.)
> 
> There is another practical consideration raised by RVGRINGO. If you were returning to the USA or Canada for an extended period of time, say for a long trip or vacation, you might want to cancel the permit and sticker at the border to avoid any problem if your car is stolen or destroyed. However, even this situation can be handled by obtaining a form from the Mexican Customs office and then having your local police sign it -- attesting to the fact that your car has been stolen or destroyed, or otherwise returned to the US or Canada.
> 
> I have many friends in San Miguel de Allende with FM-2/3 visas and temporary import permits who drive back into Texas several times a year, and as far as I know, they do not return or cancel their permits.
> 
> Remember to get a receipt at the border when you cancel your permit and bring it with you the next time you drive into Mexico and plan to get a new permit.
> 
> Bottom line -- there is no legal requirement that you must cancel your temporary vehicle import permit and windshield sticker each time you leave the country. However, as noted above, there are times when you should do it or might consider doing it for practical reasons.
Click to expand...


----------



## RVGRINGO

Ok folks: Follow Bledsoe's advice at your own risk. He seems to want to break the law and refuses to read it. Perhaps he can't read Spanish.
Admittedly, many have 'gotten away' with his procedure for years; myself included. Now that they are starting to enforce the law, I suggest you follow it.


----------

